

Ask HN: Yahoo Buzz as Traffic Supplier - BrandonWatson

I have a question for this community since I can't seem to figure it out on my own.  I was interested in leveraging the promise of Yahoo! Buzz, and in looking at their "Business" section, it would appear that you didn't need too many votes to get onto their section page.<p>Upon further review, the bulk of the links are to Yahoo! News stories.  There's an odd TC or GigaOm article, but for the most part, it's big name news sites.<p>Has anyone had any luck using Yahoo! Buzz, and their buzz chicklets, to successfully drive traffic from Yahoo!?
======
ScottWhigham
You might have better luck with this if you post it in the morning M-F (US
hours)

